# Wiring...



## Tompatt (May 25, 2008)

i got a 35 lb. thrust minn. TM and a fishfinder. wat kind of battery should i need. and do i just hook the TM and the fishfinder straight to the battery?


----------



## redbug (May 25, 2008)

you can get a size group 24 or27 deep cycle battery. The 27 will be bigger and give you more on the water running time. If the trolling motor has clips on the ends of the wire you can go straight to the battery if you are going to make it a permanent mount you should use a 40 amp marine breaker. the fish finder can be hooked straight to the battery with an in line fuse. you might get a little interference from the trolling motor if you use the same battery but it should be okay

Wayne


----------



## Tompatt (May 25, 2008)

redbug said:


> you can get a size group 24 or27 deep cycle battery. The 27 will be bigger and give you more on the water running time. If the trolling motor has clips on the ends of the wire you can go straight to the battery if you are going to make it a permanent mount you should use a 40 amp marine breaker. the fish finder can be hooked straight to the battery with an in line fuse. you might get a little interference from the trolling motor if you use the same battery but it should be okay
> 
> Wayne



yea the TM has lil clamps. like jumper cable. and i got to go look at the fishfinder.


----------



## cyberflexx (May 25, 2008)

I would go with a size 27. go to WalMart and get one of their big old everstart yellow marine batteries, I think the are 79 bucks. I have never ever had a problem with these. I have 2 running @24 volts to my 74lb minkota on the ranger and 1 everstart crank for the 200hp and on my smokercraft I just have 1 running my 40lb minnkota trollingmotor and a everstart crank battery for the 50hp outboard. I would just run your fishfinder straight to the battery with an inline fuse, if you dont have a fusepanel. the fish finder doesnt really draw that much off the battery, but if you are concerned about that, just get a cheap motorcycle battery @12volts to run fish finder and maybe a deck light. 

Just my thoughts..


----------



## Tompatt (May 26, 2008)

cyberflexx said:


> I would go with a size 27. go to WalMart and get one of their big old everstart yellow marine batteries, I think the are 79 bucks. I have never ever had a problem with these. I have 2 running @24 volts to my 74lb minkota on the ranger and 1 everstart crank for the 200hp and on my smokercraft I just have 1 running my 40lb minnkota trollingmotor and a everstart crank battery for the 50hp outboard. I would just run your fishfinder straight to the battery with an inline fuse, if you dont have a fusepanel. the fish finder doesnt really draw that much off the battery, but if you are concerned about that, just get a cheap motorcycle battery @12volts to run fish finder and maybe a deck light.
> 
> Just my thoughts..



inline fuse? wat is that?


----------



## cyberflexx (May 26, 2008)

just a fuse on the power wire...

an automotive fuse holder and fuse would work, or maybe a breaker.. now that i think about it, a breaker would be better..


----------



## rebg38 (May 26, 2008)

If you don't happen to have the book on that locator, FYI, it calls for a 1amp fuse.


----------



## Tompatt (May 26, 2008)

rebg38 said:


> If you don't happen to have the book on that locator, FYI, it calls for a 1amp fuse.



heres the type of fishfinder i have. https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...r=45175&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## cyberflexx (May 26, 2008)

I found the manual online.. here is the current draw
Input power:................... 10 to 17 volts DC
Current drain: ............... 110 ma lights off; 250 ma lights on.

This is not much current drain at all
I think a half amp fuse would be fine. .5 amp = 500 ma and you can run this off the trolling motor battery all day with no problem at all...

Here is the link to the manual..
https://www.retrevo.com/search/v2/jsp/downloadPage.jsp?doc=9c36c9da68540a85dc5bcb0bd0efa3fe&q=Eagle+CUDA+168

just give it a fake email address like [email protected] so you wont get spammed out the rear


----------



## Tompatt (May 28, 2008)

wow. srry. i wired my stereo in my jeep but i still dont understand simple fish finder wiring  . haha. my grandpa should be coming later next week or so. he could help me.


----------



## cyberflexx (May 29, 2008)

Here is one from Radio shack..
https://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102784&cp=2032058.2032234.2032302&parentPage=family


----------



## Tompatt (May 29, 2008)

cyberflexx said:


> Here is one from Radio shack..
> https://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102784&cp=2032058.2032234.2032302&parentPage=family



it just connects the wires? oo. like i get another wire just put that will attach both wires. and then that will be a breaker if something wrong happens?


----------



## cyberflexx (May 29, 2008)

it goes right on the power wire in-line. with a fuse.. get a 1 amp 12volt fuse for it.. the guy at radio shack can help , maybe.

i there is a short, the fuse will pop before the fishfinder.. 

someone feel free to correct me, if i am wrong..


Thanks


----------



## Popeye (May 31, 2008)

Basically a fuse is a one time short circuit protection device. A circuit breaker is a multi use, over-current device. While a short circuit will draw enough amps to trip a circuit breaker, a fuse is really better suited for short circuit protection. Most fuses are instantaneous trip whereas circuit breakers have a little more delay built in. Fuses are generally used for smaller loads that do not normally vary in their load like radios and fish finders. Circuit breakers are mostly used on larger variable loads like trolling motors.


----------

